# Brain imaging reveals the movies in our minds



## digibucc (Sep 23, 2011)

this is amazing.



> Scientists at the University of California, Berkeley, have managed to decode and reconstruct dynamic visual experiences processed by the human brain.
> 
> Currently, researchers are only able to reconstruct movie clips people have already viewed.   However, the breakthrough is expected to pave the way for reproducing the movies inside our heads that no one else sees - such as dreams and memories.



watch this youtube video. watch it.
source


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 23, 2011)

This is why I like this forum, we have random ass cool shit being posted.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 23, 2011)

It looks like it is showing memories half way through


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2011)

wtb the reverse to upload porn and action movies


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2011)

Have already read that @ ubergizmo in the morning. Lol just like in A Space Travesty by Leslie Nielsen.


----------



## yaji (Sep 23, 2011)

it seems to me we will need some new kind of DRM to prevent illegal copying and distribution of our brain content.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 23, 2011)

I still don't understand the procedure despite I read the youtube description 10 times 

Anyway very interesting, but I hope it will be well used and not for violate the privacy


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 23, 2011)

This could be quite useful in matters of law.

After they kept on showing Steve Martin I was waiting for them to use this....

[yt]INOeZnfUuIY&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 23, 2011)

This is a cool breakthrough, but if this advances far enough, it could litterally end privacy


----------



## digibucc (Sep 23, 2011)

if they can scan remotely they can potentially read whatever you might visualize at the time. so yes it is very bad for privacy but at the same time, how much do you really visualize day in and out?  some people more than others i know, but when you do - what is it?  it is more often than not daydreaming, or conceptual thinking.  

i can see it being used in corporate & physical warfare for sure, not so much privacy but security concerns.  strategies and maps are visualized often, as well as locations on said maps.

but also for therapy/communication with those with lesser brain activity or impairments, and possibly even other species!


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 25, 2011)

remember this?





this is how the brain's image copied and transferred to robot


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> wtb the reverse to upload porn and action movies



camera phones would suddenly be worthless... and the people blessed with good eyesight would have some interesting job opportunities.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 25, 2011)

*Son tiptoes through door into dark house at night*
Parents: Son, where have you been! It's 4 in the morning
Son: Um, at a friends house 
Parents: *Shows son this video*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Son:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 25, 2011)

I wonder if they can use that to allow the blind to see again--people with defects in the eye or optical nerve.

The video though...is creepy.  I don't know why but I'm getting a sense of deja vu watching it.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wonder if they can use that to allow the blind to see again--people with defects in the eye or optical nerve.
> 
> The video though...is creepy.  I don't know why but I'm getting a sense of deja vu watching it.



cause its youtube videos 


the video is using a cache, its not reading video from the mind, but rather grabbing one second blocks of video that elicited similar brain reactions from previous tests.


so basically, the more time they spend on this to build a bigger cache, the more accurate the videos will be


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 25, 2011)

No, no, it's the way the reconstructed image looks.  Specifically, all the almost fluid abnormalities and its vagueness.  I get a sense that I've seen that before but I know I never did.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No, no, it's the way the reconstructed image looks.  Specifically, all the almost fluid abnormalities and its vagueness.  I get a sense that I've seen that before but I know I never did.



drugs. you be on the drugs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not, hand on heart and sworn. 


...well, I am, but they're purely mechanical--zero effect on the brain. XD


----------



## digibucc (Sep 25, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm not, hand on heart and sworn.



you're less interesting now


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 25, 2011)

But still interesting?  This is good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2011)

This reminds me of a ghost in the shell episode (I think it was in the 2nd gig)



Spoiler



Where a director made a movie that never made it to the big screen for various reasons. (I think it was something to do with his arrogance) but anyway....

when he died he had his brain transfered to a 'hub' where people could come and browse it like youtube. or going to to an old cinema on weekends to watch old B&W movies with john wayne and other actors of the same era etc etc. 

People connected to his Brain/hub while surfing the net and they never woke up again. Because the directors movie the people stopped to watch never ended. so they were stuck in a sort of limbo or almost comatose state waiting for it to finish



really philosphical episode.


----------



## qubit (Sep 25, 2011)

This is fascinating and scary at the same time. Just think of the privacy invasions you would have with this technology. 

You can imagine people having to undergo this under duress (eg police interrogations, insurance checks, job interviews etc) with all their innermost thoughts and fears that they share with no-one, open wide to other people.

I think there would be an almighty outcry which would hold these abuses back significantly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2011)

qubit said:


> This is fascinating and scary at the same time. Just think of the privacy invasions you would have with this technology.
> 
> You can imagine people having to undergo this under duress (eg police interrogations, insurance checks, job interviews etc) with all their innermost thoughts and fears that they share with no-one, open wide to other people.
> 
> I think there would be an almighty outcry which would hold these abuses back significantly.



Time for security software firms like Norton or Kaspersky to make and sell firewalls for our brainzzzzzzz

and sell Anti-zombie defense as an optional $20 upgrade so if the world was ever through into a zombie apocalypse. we know the zombies cant take our brains if we have the lastest anti-zombie database and signatures installed.

It makes perfect sense.... People are always thinking about the 'what ifs' of life. and getting eaten by zombies tops that list.

This will give them a peice of mind while firewall software devs laugh their way to the bank until the bank assistant turns and eats them.

---

Christ....this is no worse then that episode of Southpark where terrorists invade imagination land.


----------



## Frick (Sep 25, 2011)

I always thought my dreams would make awesome movies. Seriously.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Time for security software firms like Norton or Kaspersky to make and sell firewalls for our brainzzzzzzz
> 
> and sell Anti-*zombie* defense as an optional $20 upgrade so if the world was ever through into a zombie apocalypse. we know the *zombies* cant take our brains if we have the lastest anti-*zombie* database and signatures installed.
> 
> ...




numerous spelling mistakes aside, i bolded what i found funny.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> numerous spelling mistakes aside, i bolded what i found funny.



stop being a tight ass and click the thanks button.

Spread the love


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2011)

watch the film The Final Cut http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364343/combined


----------



## qubit (Sep 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> watch the film The Final Cut http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364343/combined



Good suggestion, it's worth watching for Mira Sorvino alone.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Sep 26, 2011)

def an important step towards brain cyberization.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 26, 2011)

This article is augmented


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 27, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wonder if they can use that to allow the blind to see again--people with defects in the eye or optical nerve.
> 
> The video though...is creepy.  I don't know why but I'm getting a sense of deja vu watching it.



For blind to see you'd need the inverse thing of what they did here. You'd have to somehow feed the video (visual) data into the brain, bypassing the eyes and its optical nerves.
But i think it would be easier to treat existing tissue and organs than bypassing them for this matter. It would be however very useful for those who for example physically lost eyesight due to tissue damage (fragments hitting the eye or other physical injury). In such cases there is no way of fixing it other than feeding the visual data directly into the brain.

Even if the end result would look like the second video on youtube, i'm guessing it's better than not seeing anything at all. At least you could avoid basic obstacles and interact with others to some degree.


----------

